# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Ndihmoni njëri-tjetrin >  Si dhe ku bëhet celebrimi..

## FlashMx

Pershendetje


Desha te di se ku mund ta beje celebrimin ne Shqiperi ( ne cfare institucioni ) dhe cfare dok , letrash duhen per te dy palet...?

Faleminderit

----------


## bebushja

Behet ne zyren e gjendjes civile e cila ndodhet gjithmon ne bashkin e qytetit ku jeton. Si dekument do te mjaftonte vetem leternjoftimi ( pasaporta),dhe 3 deshmitare .Dhe mos haro te maresh me vete llokume qe ne fund te qerasesh pjestaret e zyres dhe deshmitaret e tu :buzeqeshje: .Te uroj dhe une qe te trashengohesh e me jete te lumtur :buzeqeshje:

----------


## SaS

> Behet ne zyren e gjendjes civile e cila ndodhet gjithmon ne bashkin e qytetit ku jeton. Si dekument do te mjaftonte vetem leternjoftimi ( pasaporta),dhe 3 deshmitare .Dhe mos haro te maresh me vete llokume qe ne fund te qerasesh pjestaret e zyres dhe deshmitaret e tu.Te uroj dhe une qe te trashengohesh e me jete te lumtur



plotesisht dakort me ty por vetem edhe nje gje bebushja qe mund te shkosh pervec bashkise edhe ne minibashkite e lagjeve !!! pershembul une jam ne lagjen kater mjafton qe te shkoj atje me dy deshmitar si une me dy deshmitare edhe nusja edhe vertetim qe je banor lagjeje edhe jemi ne rregull !!! te trashegohemi !!!

----------


## FlashMx

Faleminderit shume per urimet dhe per ndihmen tuaj...

----------


## Pidocchio

Certifikat lindjeje mer daj .

sa per deshmiter mjafton roja dhe pastrusi.. 

urime dhe jete lumtur.    dhe me nja dy çuna .

----------


## Pidocchio

se harrova... per te legalizuar martesen jashte vendit  ke ne voje:
çertifikat martese .. ( ajo ne 7 gjuhe)
e vulosur dhe firmosur nga: prefektura , ministria e jashtme dhe ambasada perkatese e shtetit ne te cilin jeton .

----------


## fatijonuk

gjithashtu mos harro qe deshmitaret nuk duhet te jene te rrethit familjar dmth te kene te njejtin mbiemer si tendin

po te martohersh ne kohe te plote (dmth nqs nuk do te paguash para) atehere te duhet te shpallesh martesen ne gjendjen civile dhe duhet te presesh 2 jave per shpalljen e dites se mateses.  Po e pate me ngut fut nje mik e pago paren plako.

----------


## Pidocchio

> gjithashtu mos harro qe deshmitaret nuk duhet te jene te rrethit familjar dmth te kene te njejtin mbiemer si tendin
> 
> po te martohersh ne kohe te plote (dmth nqs nuk do te paguash para) atehere te duhet te shpallesh martesen ne gjendjen civile dhe duhet te presesh 2 jave per shpalljen e dites se mateses.  Po e pate me ngut fut nje mik e pago paren plako.



shume e sakte ....   se shkruajta me larte sepse besoj se muhabeti i lekve eshte automatik ne shqiperi.

----------


## FlashMx

Falemdinerit edhe nje here per urimet dhe ndihmen tuaj...gjithe te mirat

----------


## PreCious_ChiCk

Kot jam kurioze u be gje

----------


## dibrani2006

Puna jote nuk te ngatroj martesen,po pse nuk thua *KURORZIMI* interesante kjo fjale edhe perse jane pergjegjur perseri me ket fjale, po nejse puna jote .

Te trashigohesh dhe hiqe celebrimin vere kurorzimin se na kenaqet me keto fjale italiançe.

----------


## SunRise

Po ne mungese beht? Me prokure per shembull...

----------


## TikTak

para se me bo celebrim menohu mir se po u dave te duli emri mgazet hahahahahaha. kjo gjysa keqes se ke me da ene pasurin pergjys

----------

